# Ipod Docking Station



## idontknow (28 Nov 2007)

I am getting an Ipod for xmas (80gb classic one) as I want to listen to music in kitchen / bedroom etc, so will need to get a docking station/set of speakers to go with it.

I have seen some for €50/60 but I reckon you will get better value if you pay at least €100.

Can anyone recommend one? I have heard of JBL speakers and Logic 3.
I am also confused about the specs wattage, frequency>?

Thanks!


----------



## RainyDay (28 Nov 2007)

SEarch this forum for 'ipod speakers' and you'll find a number of recent threads on this topic.


----------



## colm (29 Nov 2007)

Carphone warehouse are doing a good deal on one for €60 when you buy an ipod..


----------



## GA001 (29 Nov 2007)

Argos have a fair few of them, the best one I have experienced was the Logic3 one for €60.00 from Maplin Electronics, Jervis Street, Dublin.

An excellent price/size and great output for such a small device.


----------



## idontknow (5 Dec 2007)

Thanks!

I reckon the Logic 3 is the way to go alright
The latest one seems to be i-station 8
It has 2 x 8 + 1 x 8 watts
I assume this means two speakers at 8 watts and another 1 at 8?
the previous version (7) has 2x3 and 1x6.

Is 8 Watts considered a good output?

It also says on amazon that this speaker system is compatible with iPod 1G/2G*, 3G, 4G, 5G, iPod mini, iPod nano, iPod shuffle* 

What about 80gb classic? I'm confused now cos the argos catalogue simply says ipod/mp3/cd


----------



## GA001 (6 Dec 2007)

It will work for your classic ipod.

The logic 3 is the way to go, especially if you are bringing it away ( to europe too as they supply a two pin plug)


----------

